# Air rifle recommendations



## Plainsman

I have an old Sheridan Blue Streak, but wanted something that loads faster and had more velocity. So a couple of weeks ago I bought a Gamo Bull Whisper (Bone Collector). It said 1300 fps with Platinum, and came with a package of them. Well 1100 fps was the best it would do. I thought I would get 1000 with lead, but nope I got 846 fps average with 8 gr pellets. So I took it back, but they didn't have another, and didn't get one for a week so I went to Bismarck and purchased another. Velocities are the same, but it groups about six inches at 20 yards. My old Sheridan clover leafes at 20 yards.

I guess new isn't better, but I would like a decent rifle with at least 1000 fps with lead. I know there are good ones out there, but you have to pay over $400. I also want nitrogen piston because you can carry them loaded which would stress a spring piston. Also he nitro piston are more quite. I guess my question is have any of you seen a nitro piston with a fixed barrel? What recommendations would you make?


----------



## spentwings

There isn't a fixed barreled gas piston that I'm aware of.
Hitting that 1000 fps mark with a lead pellet that your gun likes may not be possible.
a recommendation however,,,
http://www.airgundepot.com/shot-show-day-2-article.html

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Benjamin_ ... _Camo/3369

If interested, I do have an original Crosman NP .177 cal with an after market trigger and quality scope I'd give you
a deal on. It's been used lightly,,,has maybe 400 pellets through it and shoots great.
I've been thinking about selling it for awhile,,,,no particular reason,,,just prefer my RWS springers.


----------



## Habitat Hugger

I looked at the whisper in a gun shop, and was a bit surprised with the noise. But if it won't perform to specs and has bad groups from a pretty expert guy like Plainsman I just lost interest. Wanted it mainly for picking off striped gophers in the yard before my dog digs them out, leaving badger sized holes. 6 inch groups are pretty useless! 
I've heard good things about RWS. I'll trade MV for accuracy any day.


----------



## Plainsman

Thanks guys. I used the chat option on Airgundepot and the guy recommended RWS over about everything. I see Benjamin has a combination fixed barrel. You can buy a $150 high pressure hand pump and pump up the reservoir or you can use CO2. It's $235 ordered online. I wish I had the bucks for the Marauder. Pyramid air has some nice rifles too.


----------



## PiedmontNCAirgunner

Which model RWS did you end up with............I assume a model 34 which most folks start with. They are great rifles if that is what you ended up with.

As far as Gamo goes..............sorry, but mainly a gimmick rifle! These claimed velocities are usually done with non-lead pellets and are hard on a springer!

Gamo is a departmental store air gun. You are on the right path with the Diana German brand for sure. I tune them and Weihrauch at my business and anytime anyone is looking to buy gimmick rifles I try to point them toward quality German made rifles.

Welcome to the German Club!


----------



## Plainsman

Spentwings I'm not familiar with the Crossman your talking about. Tell me about velocity and accuracy. I may save my money for a while here for a RWS but I would be interested in what you want for that Crossman.


----------



## Habitat Hugger

Piedmont, of all the RWS's, which one do you get the most bang ? whoosh? For the buck? I mainly want one for picking off striped gophers from the lawn and garden or cottontail, the odd collared dove or starling from the bird feeder. Not so concerned about noise or MV, mostly interested in good accuracy. To me, accuracy trumps power any day.
I've bought a. Few cheapie over the years but found them yo be pretty useless in terms of actually hitting anything! 
Thanks. Bob


----------



## spentwings

PNCA,,, I believe I'm the one with the RWS's. Two Dianas (models 24 and 240) and you guessed it,,, a 34 in .22 cal.
The 24 I've had for at least 30 yrs and is kind of an aberration as it was made without a safety and has a non adjustable trigger
that breaks like glass at 7 lbs. The 240 has a T-05 and the 34 a T-06 trigger.
Even with heavy trigger and as tock screw that's been missing for 10 yrs the 24 is sweet.
3 shots standing braced again the back door at 16 yds.



Plains,,,drug out the Nitro and shot it for the first time in 2 yrs and embarrassed to say not sure I want to get rid of it after all. :lol: 
It's essentially the same gun as in the link except in .177 and I've installed a CBR trigger kit.
I'll shoot and post some 10 yd target pics with various pellets and give some addition specs in the next day or so.
http://www.americanairgunhunter.com/nitro.html


----------



## Plainsman

Thanks guys you have been a big help. RWS look really nice, but I like the idea of less recoil, mostly because I can use a cheaper scope. Spentwings, thanks for that link. I recently spent a bundle on 177 pellets, but the 22 caliber looks nice too. It may make less noise with the lower velocity while giving the same energy. I know the 177 shoots flatter, but I don't know how much that means shooting at things within reasonable range for an airgun anyway. If I need power my old Sheridan Blue Streak drops a squirrel like a rock.


----------



## PiedmontNCAirgunner

spentwings said:


> PNCA,,, I believe I'm the one with the RWS's. Two Dianas (models 24 and 240) and you guessed it,,, a 34 in .22 cal.
> The 24 I've had for at least 30 yrs and is kind of an aberration as it was made without a safety and has a non adjustable trigger
> that breaks like glass at 7 lbs. The 240 has a T-05 and the 34 a T-06 trigger.
> Even with heavy trigger and as tock screw that's been missing for 10 yrs the 24 is sweet.
> 3 shots standing braced again the back door at 16 yds.
> 
> 
> 
> Plains,,,drug out the Nitro and shot it for the first time in 2 yrs and embarrassed to say not sure I want to get rid of it after all. :lol:
> It's essentially the same gun as in the link except in .177 and I've installed a CBR trigger kit.
> I'll shoot and post some 10 yd target pics with various pellets and give some addition specs in the next day or so.
> http://www.americanairgunhunter.com/nitro.html


They are nice aren't they spentwings!!!

To plainsman.........if you have a properly tuned springer some will have hardly any recoil or any appreciable that is. Some of those so called magnum springers or high rated velocity springers like that of Hatsan and Gamo will have what I call a harsh cycle and not worth even if they gave them away. But these same rifles given time and a tune can be made bearable and shootable. They still are not anywhere in the class of a Air Arms; Diana; or Weihrauch for sure! But doable. That is why I really wished these guns would disappear. So many folks are attracted to the price and gimmick velocities and once they are disappointed most turn away from this sport to never come back.

But you let me place one of my tuned Diana's or Weihrauch's in their hands and they are hooked!

So the recoil of those rifles can never be compared to a well made German or Brit rifle for sure.


----------



## Plainsman

> But you let me place one of my tuned Diana's or Weihrauch's in their hands and they are hooked!


If I wasn't a retired old geezer on a limited budget I think I would be calling you. As it is I sure am looking the Sheridan Trail NP2 with the new nitro piston design. I have read some since last on here and people are saying they are accurate.


----------



## spentwings

Habitat Hugger said:


> Piedmont, of all the RWS's, which one do you get the most bang ? whoosh? For the buck? I mainly want one for picking off striped gophers from the lawn and garden or cottontail, the odd collared dove or starling from the bird feeder. Not so concerned about noise or MV, mostly interested in good accuracy. To me, accuracy trumps power any day.
> I've bought a. Few cheapie over the years but found them yo be pretty useless in terms of actually hitting anything!
> Thanks. Bob


Bob,,,if in the market for another RWS this is what I'd get,,,, http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Diana_RWS ... mpact/1498
I've always felt the full size 34 to be a little ungainly. 
It also has the fairly new T06 trigger although there wasn't a thing wrong with the T05


----------



## Habitat Hugger

Thanks for the info, everybody. Very timely! Like Bruce, I almost bought a whisper. Glad I didn't! I think I'll pick up the Diana when I get back to ND. Look out striped gophers, starlings and varmints!


----------



## PiedmontNCAirgunner

Plainsman said:


> But you let me place one of my tuned Diana's or Weihrauch's in their hands and they are hooked!
> 
> 
> 
> If I wasn't a retired old geezer on a limited budget I think I would be calling you. As it is I sure am looking the Sheridan Trail NP2 with the new nitro piston design. I have read some since last on here and people are saying they are accurate.
Click to expand...

I totally understand the retired budget thing. If you ever do decide to look to a German or Brit made springer you certainly will be smiling ear to ear. Good luck.


----------



## Plainsman

So what is the price on a modest tuned rifle? Don't scare me to bad.


----------



## PiedmontNCAirgunner

Plainsman said:


> So what is the price on a modest tuned rifle? Don't scare me to bad.


Not as bad as one would think for what we do. A full tune service which includes either a Macarri or Vortek tune kit installed; full cleaning of the compression tube area of the rifle chemically; deburr the compression tube openings; polish and use our proprietary tumbling process to create a high sheen piston; Flitz coat the parts and exterior or outer gun to help with anti-corrosion; chrony the rifle; perform a trigger pull analysis; and ship back to you if you do not live near is $275. This includes a new shipping box and bubble wrap your rifle for protection as well as insured up to $500. Additional insurance at the rate of $8.50 per $100 over that can be purchased as well.

If you live near and do a drop off and pick up we drop the price to $235.

Most of your German springers do not need a trigger tune and especially on Diana's with a T05 or later. Weihrauchs with a Rekord trigger system I prefer not to tune these triggers because these are almost near perfect. I would be taking your money to do any little extra on these. Sorry but I am an honest business guy.

So to get a well tuned rifle beyond a factory bought gun is the price of maybe a model 34 and that turns some heads but if you ever shoot one you will know why. I have done price analysis with other tuners and they do not do anywhere what we do at a larger cost. I want to be the best name in the market and also the cheapest. Do I want to corner the business of tuning.........I would love to! But I know that is not feasible for sure due to the sheer numbers of folks getting guns tuned.

Thank you-
Michael of Piedmont NC Airgunner
http://www.piedmontncairgunner.com


----------



## PiedmontNCAirgunner

Forgot to mention we can also do a drop in tune kit for $180 which consist of the basics of simply taking out your old spring and guide and installing the new kit (Macarri or Vortek). None of the other extras of course. Does this make for a better gun? Yes, but the full tune makes a even better one for sure.

So that is why I offer each version of a tune for my customers. It does sometimes come down to money and I realized that when I did the price structure and wanted to offer this to my customers so they could decide. To date however, I ahve done all full tunes. For the extra money you just get so much more attention to detail and looking over the internal parts for any issues that may be from the factory or developed on a older rifle/pistol.

Hope this helps a bit and you can go to our web site to look at the complete pricing and description of services.

We can also do a V-Mach kit but these are twice the price and really I cannot say they are any better than the Vortek or Macarri systems I have done over the years.

Thank you-
Michael of Piedmont NC Airgunner


----------



## spentwings

A tuning post on the AIRGUN forum http://www.network54.com/Forum/79537/th ... g+air+guns


----------



## Plainsman

Thanks for that link spentwings.

I have been reading everything I can find on the new NP2. In the Benjamin Trail NP2 it is supposed to have ten pounds less cocking effort and 28% more velocity. The 22 caliber should fall between 900 and 1000 fps. I think I will go with the 22 caliber so that I don't go supersonic, then somewhere before the target go subsonic and loose some stability. Also, they say the new trigger that comes with the NP2 is very nice. I like the idea of carrying it for some time cocked without stressing a spring.

I may preorder from Pyramid air in the next couple of weeks. It says available June 30.


----------



## PiedmontNCAirgunner

spentwings said:


> A tuning post on the AIRGUN forum http://www.network54.com/Forum/79537/th ... g+air+guns


Spoken with truth. How many folks buy new cars then go customize the you know what out of them. Same in this sport. If you want it and don't mind spending some more you have an advantage over others all other things equal. I never push my business on anyone.....number one my livlihood does not depend on it. I like doing or making spring guns perform much better. Just that simple.

So to each their own on this train of thought. I have also talked more people out of certain tuning aspects with my company that I know many other tuners may not. Such as tuning triggers on Diana and Weihrauchs that have either a nice To6-T05 or Rekord system that really not much more can be done unless there is factory issue. Just the way I do business.

So do you need it..............not unless you believe you do and whatever you get done makes it worth the money.


----------



## spentwings

PNCA
A simple thing like a little compression oil noticeably smoothed things up a bit when my 34 was new
so don't doubt what a professional tune could do.
Thankfully I've never shot one of your 34 tunes or I'd be tempted to spend the money. :lost:


----------



## PiedmontNCAirgunner

spentwings said:


> PNCA
> A simple thing like a little compression oil noticeably smoothed things up a bit when my 34 was new
> so don't doubt what a professional tune could do.
> Thankfully I've never shot one of your 34 tunes or I'd be tempted to spend the money. :lost:


Not sure if you may or may not  . A tune when done properly can have a big effect even on well made German springers. It really does come down to the individual and what they want to get out of a rifle. Since I performed my first tune I will never have another springer that I do not open up to tune.


----------



## spentwings

Granted,,, only 16 yds with support,,,.
but this is what an untuned 34 is capable of with proper hold and follow through. 
I used the initial shot as an aiming point. :roll: 
{5 shot total}


----------



## hunterfromindex

I suggest that you should try this gun Crosman PCP Challenger .177 Caliber Pre-Charged Pneumatic PCP Air Rifle . It's fine with Dual Fuel: CO2 and Gas http://www.jefklak.com/best-air-rifle-gun-scope-reviews/


----------

